# Is it ok to ask this of my BOs?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can ask, but there's no guarantee they'll do any of those things.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

you might be as far ahead to offer to help them fix things

as far as the burs: 
-A. you must live somewhere warmer to still be dealing with them
-B. the biggest thing is to actually clip the pasture instead of mow it, you want the mower set at maybe 6-8" and i'm sure they have to spend time getting burrs out of their own horses to but there are times when you just have to deal

try putting some show shean in your horses maine & tail before they go out. and also when de-burring as it will help keep them out and then help them come out easier.


so i would aim at safety things more than something that is inconvenient (unless you know how to operate the tractor or a weed-whacker and are willing to offer to help them with that chore too)


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Just be realistic about your expectations. 

Are you prepared to pay more in your monthly boarding fee to have this things done? All of them cost, both in time and money. Do your BOs have the equipment, time and experience to make these repairs themselves, or would they have to hire them out?

Put yourself in their shoes - if you accepted the conditions when you moved your horse there, is there a compelling reason for them to change the conditions?

I like tim's suggestion, you'll get much farther by saying "I'd really like the round pen set up differently, if I did the labor and/or bought the materials, would you be willing to....?" or "I'd really love the pasture mown, I understand it's expensive, would you consider mowing more often if I paid for the diesel fuel for the tractor?"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Never hurts to ask. I would approach it like Maura suggested. My experience here is limited as I've never boarded and just the last year have had my first and only boarder (swore I would never but she is an exception and is wonderful!) If she offered to help fix things that would be awesome but I wouldn't expect it for basic upkeep and maintenance that I find standard (even without boarders) like gates hung properly & running the bush hog over the pastures, round pen not so much - but I don't even have mine up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabino (Feb 15, 2013)

As a BO, we do our best to accomodate requests within reason and as we can get to them. There is ALWAYS something to do at a farm/boarding facility and we try to prioritize the most important or safety issues first. Your requests are very reasonable IMO. They also are probably relatively quick fixes, as long as the BO has access to tractor and brush hog. If one of my boarders made these requests of me, I would do my best to have them done within a few days...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

tim62988 said:


> you might be as far ahead to offer to help them fix things
> 
> *as far as the burs: *
> *-A. you must live somewhere warmer to still be dealing with them*
> ...


Not necessarily - even burrs that are not actively growing (ie in winter) remain a problem if left standing in the field. We bought my mare in the dead of winter here, in a decidedly NOT warm winter area, and there were standing burrs in the field and all the horses were well "decorated". It took me a good couple of hours and plenty of show sheen to get the burrs all out of her mane and tail when we got her home.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Burrs are still around from last fall. They're very pesky and grow fast in the summer/fall. You have to bush hog them often or spray them with 2-4-D to kill them for good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, will burning kill them off or do they keep coming back?

I don't have a problem with them, I'm just curious.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> Is that asking a lot? I really dont think so I mean after all we do pay them every month it would be nice to enjoy going out there.


Bottom line - were things like that when you moved in? It is not a fair approach to use the 'well I pay for _________' line when nothing has changed. If things have gone down hill - then by all means ask to have the standard brought back to where it was when you moved in.

It is certainly ok to approach with anything, just be aware as others have suggested that your rates may change accordingly.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Hmm, will burning kill them off or do they keep coming back?
> 
> I don't have a problem with them, I'm just curious.


I've tried and they come back. The only other thing besides 2-4-D that has worked for me is digging each one out with a shovel, but that got old fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

BO's I got a question. How many of you would be offended if one of your boarders just went and did some maitinance things around the property with out asking you? 
I have done a few things at the place we are now, and at the previous place, mended fences between paddocks, at this new place I fixed the fence the seperated the 2 sided of the automatic water'er, it was a chain link fence nailed to a bunch of cross rails half them where broken, so I went a picked up some new wood and just fixed it
I didn't ask them, I just did it, no one has said anything to me for doing it, also noticed one day the water'er was leaking and it had formed a huge mound of ice and the horses couldn't drink from it so I got my jack hammer and chipped it down for them, Im assuming they don't mind, just curious how many BO's would mind
PS - all the supplies and material I use to fix stuff I go and buy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It wouldn't bother me but I would imagine in a normal boarding barn they likely might depending on what it was. My situation is a bit different though, it's my barn with all the amenities but not really a boarding barn and my only boarder is a good friend and my family doctor. Heck, move on in here - I'll leave ya a list of things you could fix LOL.


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

haha love to, you are a bit far away from me lol, tho i did just pick up my last horse in Indiana


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

burning does not always kill plants. you probably need to go hand pick out the burrs ( that head has all the millions of seeds) , pull out the plant by the roots. If you use a weed killer , make sure there are no animals in the pasture until the 'burn off rate' of the weed killer as stated in the instructions. 
If you approach the BO nicely, not demanding, and offer to help some they may be very agreeable .


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

tim62988 said:


> you might be as far ahead to offer to help them fix things
> 
> as far as the burs:
> -A. you must live somewhere warmer to still be dealing with them
> ...


yeah I live in TN so its not really been cold enough to kill them. They dont really fool with there horses to much as they dont ride. im the only thats has to spend hours pulling burrs out before I can ride. My horse had the most beautiful mane and forelock at the end of summer then burrs go bad and now his mane and forelock are ruined. I've trired everything to keep them out from braiding to cowboy magic nothing works. I honeslty think that is half the reason my horse starting acting so bad cause he got tired of standing and me pulling lol Im more than willing to help them with of the stuff i mentioned! I wanted to offer to help take the old ring down but my mom wouldnt let me.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

maura said:


> Just be realistic about your expectations.
> 
> Are you prepared to pay more in your monthly boarding fee to have this things done? All of them cost, both in time and money. Do your BOs have the equipment, time and experience to make these repairs themselves, or would they have to hire them out?
> 
> ...


They have the equipment, the time, and experience. They just stopped taking care of things after the grandkids left for new york and im the one paying the price. I dont honestly think they would charge more but it wouldnt matter if they did because they dont charge us much anyway. I dont have problem with doing work or getting materials at all but im not gonna waste my money for it just to sit there.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Sabino said:


> As a BO, we do our best to accomodate requests within reason and as we can get to them. There is ALWAYS something to do at a farm/boarding facility and we try to prioritize the most important or safety issues first. Your requests are very reasonable IMO. They also are probably relatively quick fixes, as long as the BO has access to tractor and brush hog. If one of my boarders made these requests of me, I would do my best to have them done within a few days...


Thats awesome I would love have you as a BO! lol I didnt think they were all they unreasonable to me. I want those things done for safey as well as connivance ya know? yup they have a tractor.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

themacpack said:


> Not necessarily - even burrs that are not actively growing (ie in winter) remain a problem if left standing in the field. We bought my mare in the dead of winter here, in a decidedly NOT warm winter area, and there were standing burrs in the field and all the horses were well "decorated". It took me a good couple of hours and plenty of show sheen to get the burrs all out of her mane and tail when we got her home.


I think they are when the plant actually dies because they come off the plant so much easier!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

mls said:


> Bottom line - were things like that when you moved in? It is not a fair approach to use the 'well I pay for _________' line when nothing has changed. If things have gone down hill - then by all means ask to have the standard brought back to where it was when you moved in.
> 
> It is certainly ok to approach with anything, just be aware as others have suggested that your rates may change accordingly.


Things were so better when I first got my horses there and then everything happend and the grandkids moved to new york they stopped taking care of things the way they did when their grandaughter rode with me.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You need to look at what amount of money you're paying and think about what's reasonable. I think I remember from a previous post of yours that they were 'doing you a favour' in letting you board your horses there? Either way they don't sound like they're doing it for money, and if you're not paying much consider offering to pay more to cover the cost of repairs you want done / pay to have the repairs done flat out. To me it sounds like a nice older couple letting a young girl keep her horse at their place for a low fee, not expecting to offer the same sorts of services as an actual boarding barn.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

alexischristina said:


> You need to look at what amount of money you're paying and think about what's reasonable. I think I remember from a previous post of yours that they were 'doing you a favour' in letting you board your horses there? Either way they don't sound like they're doing it for money, and if you're not paying much consider offering to pay more to cover the cost of repairs you want done / pay to have the repairs done flat out. To me it sounds like a nice older couple letting a young girl keep her horse at their place for a low fee, not expecting to offer the same sorts of services as an actual boarding barn.


yup thats exactly what it is. I dont have a problem with paying more or helping out either!


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sure if you approached the issue from the standpoint that you'd like to help with the labour and costs, they would not have a problem with a few minor improvements. I would seriously discourage you from doing ANYTHING on anyone else's property without their express consent. That would be presumptuous. Also, respectfully explain why you want to do certain things and if they're anywhere's near reasonable, they will understand and be glad to help.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

So reading between the lines, the owners aren't as interested/invested in the place now that their grand kids no longer ride? And that they're doing the minimum to keep the place going, not actively involved?

If so, then I think you have to be very careful and tactful about how you approach this, because if you're perceived as difficult, complaining or high maintenence, they may decide that having boarders just isn't worth the trouble.

So definitely approach it with an attitude of what YOU can contribute to make these things happen while not causing them too much inconvenience.

In re: the poster who asked about fixing things around the barn, I think what you did sounds lovely and you're probably a prize boarder. However, there is a line you shouldn't cross w/o asking permission from the BO first; and that line is defined by actually altering the BO's property or doing something that involves heavy equipment or a lot of power tools.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

maura said:


> So reading between the lines, the owners aren't as interested/invested in the place now that their grand kids no longer ride? And that they're doing the minimum to keep the place going, not actively involved?
> 
> If so, then I think you have to be very careful and tactful about how you approach this, because if you're perceived as difficult, complaining or high maintenence, they may decide that having boarders just isn't worth the trouble.
> 
> So definitely approach it with an attitude of what YOU can contribute to make these things happen while not causing them too much inconvenience.


Yeah there just not as interested in fixing things but they've gone out of there way to help me out. Including finding a vet and a farrier! but when they keep saying the're going to fix things and then start something and dont finish it. it gets on my nerves cause im the one that has to work or ride around it. I have no problem with helping out at all.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Fourteen said:


> I'm sure if you approached the issue from the standpoint that you'd like to help with the labour and costs, they would not have a problem with a few minor improvements. I would seriously discourage you from doing ANYTHING on anyone else's property without their express consent. That would be presumptuous. Also, respectfully explain why you want to do certain things and if they're anywhere's near reasonable, they will understand and be glad to help.


I would never do anything major with out their permission! BUt things like cleaning stalls and reorganizing the tack room I do lol I defiantly want to explain that i've started taking lesson and just like to fix things so I can practice what im being taught with my horses.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I just want to say thanks to everyone thats replied so far!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

jaytee said:


> BO's I got a question. How many of you would be offended if one of your boarders just went and did some maitinance things around the property with out asking you?
> I have done a few things at the place we are now, and at the previous place, mended fences between paddocks, at this new place I fixed the fence the seperated the 2 sided of the automatic water'er, it was a chain link fence nailed to a bunch of cross rails half them where broken, so I went a picked up some new wood and just fixed it
> I didn't ask them, I just did it, no one has said anything to me for doing it, also noticed one day the water'er was leaking and it had formed a huge mound of ice and the horses couldn't drink from it so I got my jack hammer and chipped it down for them, Im assuming they don't mind, just curious how many BO's would mind
> PS - all the supplies and material I use to fix stuff I go and buy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I would fix my personal paddock when I boarded but if I had a facility I would want someone asking permission before messing with my stuff. I am not one to ask for much but the paddock gate is important and not sure what she is referring to on the round pen. My guess is that they are not interested in mowing regularly and that is why burrs are a problem.


----------



## Sabino (Feb 15, 2013)

We love it when our boarders want to help out. It ssays to us that they care about our facility, take pride in their surroundings and respect our time. We like to have a conversation about their needs and wants. Needs are prioritized above wants. If what they desire is reasonable and they have the ability to perform the task...we welcome their help. We will provide any tools and materials or reimburse for approved expenses. We also try to have a "barn party" twice a year where we ask all of our boarders to devote several hours to cleaning and maintenance and we put out a big BBQ spread to feed them for their efforts!


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

tim62988 said:


> you might be as far ahead to offer to help them fix things
> 
> as far as the burs:
> -A. you must live somewhere warmer to still be dealing with them
> ...


I live up here in Washington. We still have burr bushes here. They just dry and unless we go out and rip them up, there will still be burrs..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would never fix something that was part of the BO's property without asking, but I will asay that the first time I started seeing ANY burrs on my horse (a couple years ago) I was out in the pasture cutting them and bagging them myself. BO saw me, and they now keep it bush hogged, which has eliminated the burrs almost completely. Only time we get them is if we go "bushwhacking" and trailblazing.


----------

